# Royal Arsenal Co-operative Society Department Store - Woolwich - Jan 2012



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Royal Arsenal Co-operative Society Department Store, Woolwich

*Out for a mornings Splore with Skeleton Key and Ninja Kitten and had a quick meet with UrbanX, Coverturbex and Priority 7

The Woolwich Co-op is one of those places where you think to yourself "Should I bother setting my camera up?", it's absolutely trashed but there were still a few nice art deco features to be seen.*

The History Bit

The impressive department store occupies a prominent place on Powis Street, Woolwich. Built in 1938 By the Royal Arsenal Co-operative Society in the art deco style.







The Royal Arsenal Co-op was founded by workers at the local royal arsenal in 1868, their principal aim was to provide reasonably priced food for local workers. The co-op developed and came to offer a range of services locally which included bookshops, chemists, undertakers, laundries, insurance and savings stamps clubs and a department store. The co-op was founded on on the democratic principals of one member one vote and paid a dividend to members.

An old painted type postcard





The store was to become a popular high street store for the next 50 years, selling clothing and housing a bank. The RACS experienced a period of decline in the 1980's and was eventually merged with the Co-operative Wholesale society, Who in turn became known in the Uk Simply as the Co-op.

1965





The exact date of closure is unclear, but it seems to have been empty from the early 2000's. The building is popular locally but is currently under threat from the local council who have plans to demolish and re-develop the site.































Ornate Art Deco stairs led from level to level






























Up and up until we finally hit the roof






























On the 2nd floor we stumbled across the sad side of UE. From the front of the photo to the back was his worldly possessions. Bed, Dinner Table and Washing Line, the table showed an in date pork pie and a couple of other fresh bits. Time to go 



​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

great report nelly...and photos..ooooww the lifts ! still make me shiver!!


----------



## st33ly (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice report, I always get that feeling when ever I come across someones living quarters


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> great report nelly...and photos..ooooww the lifts ! still make me shiver!!



Maybe shouting to you "Hey come and look in here" and then shining my torch down a 5 story lift shaft wasn't to you taste then madam 




st33ly said:


> Nice report, I always get that feeling when ever I come across someones living quarters



I know, sad


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> Maybe shouting to you "Hey come and look in here" and then shining my torch down a 5 story lift shaft wasn't to you taste then madam
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i know how dam clumsy i can be..! that would be a big ouch that your first aid kit couldnt mend


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> [
> Maybe i know how dam clumsy i can be..! that would be a big ouch that your first aid kit couldnt mend



Tis true, get your photos up then!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> Tis true, get your photos up then!!!



what..of my broken head! and grazed knees...!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nelly you are getting sloppy bud  the postcard show the wrong side of the street (Will only let you off because its been labelled as the building)  and you forgot about Coverturbex being there I am so ashamed of you  and no Kudos on the info grrr I am really gonna sulk now 

On the plus side nice photos bud got alot from a trashed site


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cracking place Nelly,I love those stairs,but the roof..oh dear oh dear!


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nelly you are getting sloppy bud  the postcard show the wrong side of the street (Will only let you off because its been labelled as the building)  and you forgot about Coverturbex being there I am so ashamed of you  and no Kudos on the info grrr I am really gonna sulk now
> 
> On the plus side nice photos bud got alot from a trashed site



Ooh well spotted fella, didn't notice that on the postcard

Coverturbex added, and OK, soz, credit time.....

*I would like everybody on Derelict Places to know that this location was Priority 7's idea, he not only came up with the location, but he also drove in front to get there*

 Love ya fella


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Cracking place Nelly,I love those stairs,but the roof..oh dear oh dear!



You don't like roofs Klemp?


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> Ooh well spotted fella, didn't notice that on the postcard
> 
> Coverturbex added, and OK, soz, credit time.....
> 
> ...



Luv ya too chap....


----------



## alex76 (Jan 11, 2012)

This looks a lovely building nelly and cracking photos as always cheers for sharing bud


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice, I like em trashed.



klempner69 said:


> Cracking place Nelly,I love those stairs,



The stairs are amazing, did you notice how each rung is C. O. O. P


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Nice, I like em trashed.
> 
> 
> 
> The stairs are amazing, did you notice how each rung is C. O. O. P



Christ!!! Well spotted matey, not of us spotted that and we were there!!!

Very clever


----------



## Chris34 (Jan 12, 2012)

Really nice Nelly, sad this is going to be torn down


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one fella, totally missed this yesterday. Beautiful photos as usual. 
The guy living there also had an alarm click and seersl pairs of identical trousers on the line. Implying he was employed. There were drinks bottles but no drugs. 
Excellent work in the research too, lovely to see you and SK again, and to meet you ninjakitten.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Stuff mate and agreed was debatable to get the cameras out as initially looked like a complete tip at the first floor we came in on lol.
But the buildings features came to light slowly but surely.
The homeless aspect I found quite sad.
Great pics mate


Tank well spotted indeed mate 




Priority 7 said:


> Nelly you are getting sloppy bud  the postcard show the wrong side of the street (Will only let you off because its been labelled as the building)  and you forgot about Coverturbex being there I am so ashamed of you  and no Kudos on the info grrr I am really gonna sulk now
> 
> On the plus side nice photos bud got alot from a trashed site



? forgot 2011 LOL

SK


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea SK I haven't forgotten and was only messing


----------



## nelly (Jan 12, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Yea SK I haven't forgotten and was only messing



Oooh. I may be a bit slow, but I feel I am missing something here...... So come on, explain


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 12, 2012)

*And now, this week's epsiode of The Waltons...*



nelly said:


> Love ya fella





Priority 7 said:


> Luv ya too chap....



G'night Nelly, G'night John Boy!



Loved the pictures. It might be trashed but there's some cracking architecture there! And there's no way I'd have spotted "Co Op" in those stairs - I must be a regular numb nuts but I was stairing ( pun intended ! ) at the pic for ages before I had that light bulb moment...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 12, 2012)

nelly said:


> Oooh. I may be a bit slow, but I feel I am missing something here...... So come on, explain



I believe SK is referring to all the sites you guys allowed me to tag along with you too...  at least I hope he is otherwise I have missed something too. 
And I was only messing on the Kudos Nelly


----------



## nelly (Jan 12, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> G'night Nelly, G'night John Boy!.



Just a bit of non sinister UE man love. I have a soft spot for P7 ever since he showed me how to base jump off an upturned dustbin at Cardington Hangers 




Priority 7 said:


> I believe SK is referring to all the sites you guys allowed me to tag along with you too...  at least I hope he is otherwise I have missed something too.
> And I was only messing on the Kudos Nelly



Ah I see. Well that's what its about. A bit of give and take


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 12, 2012)

nelly said:


> I have a soft spot for P7 ever since he showed me how to base jump off an upturned dustbin at Cardington Hangers



dare I ask???


----------



## nelly (Jan 12, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> dare I ask???



Nah. Best not. It would involve talking about access details and would probably earn me a slap from the big fella. 

This report has already turned into a chat room so I'd better not push it


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2012)

The staircase is amazing,very clever.


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2012)

"Should I bother setting my camera up?",
You’ve just gotta be kidding, the place is bloody gorgeous, I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## Munchh (Jan 12, 2012)

Art Deco is a redeeming feature of any building nelly and your photos are always nicely done anyway. Plus you got on the roof so what's not good. 

I've come across several 'camps'. I'll always be affected by it.


----------

